# What is the Best Bible Read-Through Program?



## davidsuggs (Jan 2, 2009)

On Sunday, my pastor's entire sermon was about finding a good plan to read the Bible through in a year and to do this as many years as possible as it provides the most incredible perspective that most people just miss. I have really taken this to heart and would like to do that this year. I know there are a lot of programs for reading the Bible through in a year, but I am wondering which formats the members of PB use the most and find the most workable. What would be your top suggestions?


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 2, 2009)

There is another thread on this subject


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jan 2, 2009)

Martin Marsh said:


> There is another thread on this subject




Like this one, for instance.


----------



## JM (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm using this one "chronologically arranged by Dr. Battle."


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jan 2, 2009)

my opinion


----------



## FenderPriest (Jan 2, 2009)

I use the ESV Study Bible reading plan (download here). I did the Discipleship Journal one last year. I changed because the DJ one was killing me with such _huge_ sections to read from the prophets coupled with little passages in the NT (I mean, 3 chapters of Jeremiah at 5am is a little daunting!). I also didn't like it's thematic arrangement with no regard to the Bible's own chronology (that is, it just took you straight through the prophets as organized in our bibles, and not by redemptive history). I chose the ESV Study Bible version, which I think I'll stick to for a while, because it sets you on two redemptive history tracks in the OT (one starting in Genesis, the other in 1 Chron.), and it has the great feature of organizing NT reading by author (i.e. you read Luke and Acts together, Mark and Peter's epistles, etc.). It also has a few repeats in it (Luke, Romans, Psalms twice in a year). It's also manageable portions in the morning. Not to keep going on, but it just seemed really well thought through, and theologically aware of the Bible's story - God's story - and not limited to editorial decisions in printing Bibles.


----------

